# new build need some input to be sure im choosing the right hardware.



## master splinter (Oct 16, 2008)

*good gaming machine?*

hey guys im gonna start a new build, ive built a computer for my brother and cousin but i haven't made one for myself yet so im gonna get it rocking hopefully at the end of the month wen i get paid. ill be mostly using it for gaming, playing call of duty 4 and 5 and crysis, counterstrike and ut3. 

heres what ive been thinking about for components: 

processor: Intel Core 2 Duo E8500 LGA775 'Wolfdale' 3.16GHz (1333FSB)
motherboard: Gigabyte GA-EP35-DS4 Intel P35 (Socket 775) PCI-Express DDR2 Motherboard
graphics card: gtx 285 1024mb
hard drive: between 500 gb and 1 tb
ram: 4gb pc5300 from my pc i have now
sound card: creative xfi gamer elite pro
power supply: 1100 watt 1 that i already have ( think its akasa)
case: NZXT Lexa Blackline Midi Tower Case 
dvd rw from my pc too 

was thinking about getting the artic cooling freezer 7 pro cpu fan so that i can overclock the cpu

any thoughts on what would be better suited or match better or if their is any compatibility issues would be greatly appreciated 

my budget is £1000

thanks master splinter.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The GA-EP35-DS4 is getting scarce around here if you can get one use it if not look for the P45 DS4 or DS4P, I would also think about upping the ram to 800 or 1066.
And of course the Akasa PSU doesn't thrill me but since you already have it keep a close eye on it.
The Freezer Pro 7 is good for a mild OC but a high clock would need a Zalman 9700 or Tuniq Tower 120.


----------



## master splinter (Oct 16, 2008)

i can get the GA-EP35-DS4 on overclockers and i think i may get some faster ram. i dont think i'll be doing too much overclocking as im a complete novice to that.


----------



## master splinter (Oct 16, 2008)

my psu is actually icute not akasa :S dont know if its any better


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Keep a close eye on the PSU.
DDR2 800 would work fine on on the P35 DS4.


----------



## master splinter (Oct 16, 2008)

the psu after i switch it off sometimes stays on for a minute or so and sometimes after i switch it off the led's inside it like flicker i think it may be on the way out and might be best off getting a new one after a month or so but i dont think i have the budget to get all the components and a new psu.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Watch what you do here you don't want the old PSU to take out the new parts when it goes.


----------



## master splinter (Oct 16, 2008)

i think i need to make some room in my budget here lol what psu do u recommend?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

For a GTX285 something along these lines> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-013-CS&groupid=701&catid=123&subcat=1084


----------



## master splinter (Oct 16, 2008)

well if im gonna do this i might as well do it right. is a gtx 285 really much better than a gtx 260 or 280 at 1400x900 resolutions coz thats all ill be using?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

For 1400x900 I think you will be very pleased with a GTX260.
The large cards don't come into their prime until you get over 24-26" screens and over 16xx X 12xx.


----------



## master splinter (Oct 16, 2008)

i was think that it may be overkill coz i only have a 19 inch monitor altho sometimes i may put it on my 37 inch tv.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The GTX260 will work ok on the TV just not at the same frame rates as the 285 but still very playable.


----------



## master splinter (Oct 16, 2008)

is it a big improvement over my bfg 8800 gts 512mb oc?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No it's not a big improvement especially on the 19" screen.


----------



## master splinter (Oct 16, 2008)

may hold back on the graphics card for a while and spend more on the components would you recommend any upgrades that would enable me to get the most out of my 8800gts


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Use a good CPU cooler like the Thermaltake 9700 and go with DDR2 1066, I think you will see a big improvement in the card with the faster CPU to pushing data to it faster.
And of course the power supply change.


----------



## master splinter (Oct 16, 2008)

sounds good to me. im still unsure about what case to get any ideas?


----------



## master splinter (Oct 16, 2008)

also would it be worth getting 8gbs of ram and going xp 64 bit?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What price range for the case?
I have been using a lot of the coolermaster centurian series about $50 U.S. Or for higher end the Thermaltake Armor


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

master splinter said:


> also would it be worth getting 8gbs of ram and going xp 64 bit?


No I haven't seen a non server/multiperson work station use more than 4gig yet.


----------



## master splinter (Oct 16, 2008)

i've heard that xp 32 bit can only use 3 gigs of ram ... as long as the case isnt over £150 im happy enough


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

32bit Windows XP or Vista will only report between 2.8 and 3.6 with 3.2 being the norm but can address the upper memory areas for system devices. 
Even with 64 bit I haven't seen a pc use more then 4gig is how I should have phrased it


----------



## master splinter (Oct 16, 2008)

lol i had a look at that http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-047-TT looks good in silver too lol


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That's a very nice case.


----------



## master splinter (Oct 16, 2008)

is it good for air flow and things like that? coz i really would like to overclock this cpu as ive never experimented with that before and perhaps get a bit more out of my 8800gts ive just got it at stock atm.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes here are some better pictures of the case only in black> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133021


----------



## master splinter (Oct 16, 2008)

beautiful case i think im definately gonna get that. 

specs so far: 

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CP-193-IN
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MB-136-GI
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-047-TT
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-013-CS
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-148-CS
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CD-017-OT
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=HD-120-WD&groupid=701&catid=14&subcat=940
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=HS-026-ZA&groupid=701&catid=57&subcat=821


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Add some Artic Sliver 5 and your good.
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=AC-000-AC&groupid=701&catid=57&subcat=27


----------



## master splinter (Oct 16, 2008)

think i need to throw windows in there too . i think without going for the graphics card im gonna get a more future proof system that what i would of, but with the way things are going are even the gtx 295 and the 4870x2 future proof haha


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I think by late Summer/early Fall we are going to see Windows 7 out it's in Beta now a few of the guys around here loaded it this week and seem to like it so far, so if you have a copy of xp you can use I would consider holding off.


----------



## master splinter (Oct 16, 2008)

i tried to put windows 7 in my comp and i couldnt get ethernet drivers for it or atleast i couldnt find them haha i suppose i could get my brothers copy again for now atleast anyway.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

As long as it is legit otherwise pick up a copy of Vista 32 OEM.


----------



## master splinter (Oct 16, 2008)

yeah its legit .. i tired the fake windows before but their too buggy and not worth the bother i don't think.


----------



## master splinter (Oct 16, 2008)

gonna order it all at the end of the month will let ya know how i get on.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## master splinter (Oct 16, 2008)

hey i just seen this http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-044-TT&groupid=701&catid=7&subcat=

it has a built in watercooling system for the cpu is it worth buying :-O


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I'm not a big fan of water cooling especially for a first build.


----------



## master splinter (Oct 16, 2008)

its not my first build.. just my first one for myself haha but i think it may be too much of a jump for me anyway.


----------



## master splinter (Oct 16, 2008)

got it built and everything went smoothly but everytime i restart the pc i need to go into the bios and Load defualt settings to get it to boot up.. i dunno what the problem could be.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Does it save the date and time?
Which board did you end up with?


----------



## master splinter (Oct 16, 2008)

yea it saves the data and the time and i got the gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Are you loading and saving Optimized Defaults or defaults?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

'Also what bios version is on the board now? It will be printed on the Bios splash screen.


----------



## master splinter (Oct 16, 2008)

i found out the problem it was that when one of my external hard drives were in it wouldnt start up for some reason and when i disconnected them it started up.


----------

